# Houten 06/04/08



## Dan1992 (Oct 22, 2007)

Just wanted to know everyone that went's experiences with Houten today : victory:..
I really enjoyed it, although disaters just stuck where my "female" beardie has turned out to be male, well im not very good at sexing them but from across the room they can see each other and they are putting on their black beard displays and head bobbing from across the room, even to me.. So i am now looking for a 36" by 24" by 24" or a 48" by 24/18" by 18" (although this is not the section to post that!)
Ive put a sheet across so they cannot see each other for now, so disapointed after a day of travelling!! 
On the plus side i thought the show was really really good and i got a pair of beautiful baby collard lizards which i will post pics of in the week


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

i really need to go to either hamm or houghton, are they well worth the trip? how big are they.


----------



## Dan1992 (Oct 22, 2007)

Houten was big, not to busy though considering the 20 min que to get in!


----------



## sam89 (Apr 6, 2008)

whats better to go to hamm or houten?


----------



## Dan1992 (Oct 22, 2007)

from what ive heard hamm.. i wasnt after anything paricularly rare and didnt want the crowds so houten seemed a better option for me


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

sam89 said:


> whats better to go to hamm or houten?


yeh and when is the next one?


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

hamm was amazing plus when you go with t.barn and pure jarrasic you dont have to queue. How old is the beardie? bummer him being male, i suppose you wanted to breed the other with her (now a him)


----------



## Dan1992 (Oct 22, 2007)

Yeh i did want to breed, i dont even want the vivs in the same room now! Collards have cheered me up alot they are so cute! Right little characters


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

when is the next hamm?


----------



## Dan1992 (Oct 22, 2007)

dont know, after a family discussion we have decided to sell on the new beardie to a reptile shop near us.  Everyones absolutly gutted but it seems there is no other way really. 
Im already attatched to him/her although it does have something about it that makes it seem a little freaky, really hard to explain. Just by looking at it you can almost see it plotting away! :whistling2: (I say with it looking at me!)


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

thats a shame  sorry dude


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

i think hamm is on the 13th september? will just have to double check though: victory:


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

thats wicked, defo be goin


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

will probably see you there then! Will you be driving or going by coach?


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

driving i imagine


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

chris_wade said:


> driving i imagine


probably a good idea, the coach is good but its not very comfy lol


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

lol, how long does it take?


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

we left ashford at 8.20pm and think we got to hamm at half 6 or 7am. was half asleep when we got there lol


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

and that was on coach yeh? obviously id be the only one driving so would need a break and that. think it would be worth it though. what day is it normally on? could make a weekend out of it i suppose


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

yeah that was on the coach. I think its on a saturday, would be a good idea to make a weekend out of it so you could get some rest


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

if its on the sat i guess i should prob take the friday off work and head down friday day or morning. should be a cool experience  wouldnt know where to start lol. guess re-newing my passport might be an idea


----------



## BoaBird (Apr 2, 2008)

What was the Journey like, I am interested in driving over myself from Kent.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

If you are driving yourself and only have one driver so don't want to do the long 12 hour overland trip...
Stenaline, Harwich -> Hook of Holland, 6 hours on the ferry (overnight, you get a cabin and 6 hours sleep)..
Then Houten is 1 hour or Hamm is 3 hours from Hook of Holland. Easy drive, fast roads, very simple to find both.

There is a sticky at the top of this section called EU shows with all the dates


----------



## cannotstopbuyingballs (Dec 29, 2007)

It was a great show, left surrey at 2a.m and got back at 10 pm. Just one person drove, he is a star !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris_wade (May 23, 2006)

sounds like it could be a fun road trip. and plenty of time to prepare. so which is better hamm or houghton? and when are they next?


----------



## HS (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't want to hijack the thread, but as people are asking about the journey and driving over, here is a (rather long) thread that I posted on another forum regarding my trip to Houten...


> Myself and two others decided to visit the Reptile (and other animal) show at Houten on Sunday, we decided to drive there and back in a day as it is only 200miles from Calais and we are based in Kent.
> I booked the 04:35 (check-in before 04:00) Eurotunnel crossing. So I left my home at 02:30, collected the other two at 02:45 and headed off for Folkestone. Arriving at the Eurotunnel automated check-in at 03:30, hoping for an earlier train. However, there wasn't one, so we just boarded the booked train after a short wait. It appears Customs aren't too bothered about what leaves Britain because we didn't even have to show our passports.
> We alighted the train in Calais at 06:15 local time, and set off for Houten.
> Having driven abroad before, I had no worries about the driving, except for some reservations regarding circumnavigating the Antwerp ring successfully.
> ...


----------



## Dan1992 (Oct 22, 2007)

> Having survived the Antwerp Ring, we pulled in for one of many loo stops, where we were expected to pay 3cents for a wee! not having anything smaller than 10Euros, we crossed our legs (which makes it awkward to drive) until we found a free loo! which luckily was close by.


Thats exactly what happend to us! We live in surrey and went saturday morning, had dinner there and stayed over at a BnB untill sunday. 
Did you manage to find the second room of reptiles? According to a few people i know that went there were 2 rooms but the second was not as busy as not many people knew it was there!

And it turns out the beardie is a female after all! Had her sexed yesterday and introduced them last night. They are getting along fine! He tried to mate her yesterday but she wasnt having it and knocked him off! (Lukily she is about 20-30% bigger than him!) When we got home on the night of Houten i was just tierd and had alot of conflicting veiws from the family :bash: 
Collards are eating like pigs! Already burned through 40 small loucusts! 

I think that Houten was good as long as you wernt looking for anything to special, a person i know from a shop that went said it wasnt good from his point of veiw as he travelled out to end up not bringing alot back lol!


----------

